# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  boot up isses

## icdume97

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)]After pid autotuning my ender 3 becasue it was having heat flucutaions in the hot end where it would drop about 6 degrees then hit me with a e1 error it satrted to make a loung ringing noise when i would boot it up and not go past the logo. i added a linkto a video of whats happening. Any suggestios of how to fix this. i would like to leave buying a new printer as a last resort since i just got not to long ago [/COLOR]https://youtu.be/r7U1IB1OVV4

----------

